

Anybots QA live broadcasting Google I/O - justin
http://justin.tv/anybots

======
hugs
That's cool. We are now officially living in the future.

------
nixme
Here's a picture I took of Trevor and one of the bots:
<http://twitpic.com/62qnj>

